# Stocking a 5g tank! Suggestions?



## Shananigan (Jan 21, 2010)

I am setting a 5 gallon fish tank I got a few years back for christmas. It will have a heater, filter, bio-wheel, the whole-nine yards!:-D I'm not exactly sure what kind of fish I should put in the tank though. Perferrably I'd like a community tank with active colorful fish! Also I would really love to add some Africacn Dwarf Frogs to the mix if possible. I've always loved them! Any and all information/suggestions/advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Instead of repeating myself I'd just like for you to read over the answer provided in the other thread here http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquariums/setting-up-5-gal-fish-tank-35719/

Before we can properly assist you in finding adequate fish for your tank we need to know the pH and hardness of your water.

A "community" like several school fish like Tetras with a few center piece fish and some cory cats plus African dwarf frogs will not work in a 5g tank.

You can (pending your water as explained) either have one small group of fish there and that's it. Or eg 1 Betta fish with a group of shrimp. Or a handful of Dwarf Frogs only and then that's it.

You addressed having had serious issues with fish keeping before, I suggest its best to chose the new set up with a lil more caution and assistance to avoid that same problem again


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

i think i just posted in your other thread...but ill say it here too....in a 5 gallon i would, and have, kept a single male betta with 2 african dwarf frogs!! i am not sure what else you could do with it other then maybe adding some ghost/cherry shrimp but i got a lot of enjoyment out of my betta and frogs!!


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

Option 1:
1 Betta
2 Frogs

Option 2:
1 Betta
1 Snail

Option 3:
3-4 Frogs

Option 4:
Paradise Fish
Shrimp

Option 5:
Mix up the previous options


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

A couple of frogs and two male, four female Endler's livebearers. Very colorful fish. You'll be taking lots of fry to the LFS, though. You could also just get four or five males and not worry about fry, but usually they're sold as pairs or in trios.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

INFO DUMP!

Cut and pasted from  Tanks Smaller than 5 gallons... good for anything?



> *1g: *Too small for a betta because they don't make any heaters small enough to safely heat a tank of this size. You could go with about 5-8 cherry shrimp, a handful of ghost shrimp (surprisingly entertaining) or a nice-looking snail like a zebra or a ramshorn if you clean the tank well and provide lettuce for them to eat.
> 
> *2.5g:* You can heat a tank of this size with a small heater (aim for 5w per gallon). The marineland stealth is a good one, but larger heaters (no larger than 25w) can be used on a low setting. A betta would be happy in this size, or even about 3 male guppies*. Another awesome pick is the Endler's Livebearer*, a relative of the guppy that grows only an inch in adult size, provided it's a male. Any of the options for a 1g will also work.
> 
> ...


Cut and pasted from  Stocking Fluval Edge :



> agree. No neons. Here are some potential tenants:
> 
> *One of these*
> -5 male Endlers livebearer
> ...


Sorry for the C&Ps! There are only so many times I can rattle off the countless possibilities for nano-tanks!!! 
​


----------



## xrayjeeper83 (Sep 6, 2009)

I have 4 tetra's in mine, though they are about to go to a 10 gallon


----------



## philipboucharddavies (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is a good setup thats easy to maintain, all you have to do is a 50% pwc every week, anyways get 1 dwarf puffer, 2 otos, red cherry shrimp and 2 amano shrimp. you need to feed live food for the DP and algea pellets for the shrimp and otos. But watch out the DP MAY eat the shrimp and if he does add another oto


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

philipboucharddavies said:


> Here is a good setup thats easy to maintain, all you have to do is a 50% pwc every week, anyways get 1 dwarf puffer, 2 otos, red cherry shrimp and 2 amano shrimp. you need to feed live food for the DP and algea pellets for the shrimp and otos. But watch out the DP MAY eat the shrimp and if he does add another oto


Alright just treat me like a newbie for 2 sec.....And help me understand HOW adding a Oto to a set up prevents the DP from eating the Shrimp (which is really only natural for them to do so)????


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't think he meant it like that :lol:

But I would like to interject that if if you expect an oto to eat algae wafers, GOOD LUCK MAN. The first ingredient of algae wafers is fish meal. Otos are strictly vegetarian. 90% of people can't even get their otos to eat veggies. So unless you have some mad algae do not count on them to eat algae wafers.


----------



## philipboucharddavies (Jan 27, 2010)

1. If he does eat the shrimp and there gone, then add an oto
2. Relly mine eat algea pellets all the time i just gotta let them get softfirst


----------

